# how to download a 15 gb torrent file in a 10 gb partition



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 17, 2007)

guys do u know any way to do this 
should i split the file & download 8 gb in 1 partition & 8 in another....or should i merge the 2 partitions??


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 17, 2007)

1st. how would you split a torrent?
2nd. how will you configure your Torrent client to download one file into two?

i seriously dont know, so i'm asking 

imo merge 'em partitions partner


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 17, 2007)

now i dont think that a 15gb torrent would contain just a single file...  its highly possible that there are many files, therefore i suggest check off few files while starting the download, and then download 7GB at a time !!


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 17, 2007)

^^ hey saurav_cheeta i was going to say that


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 17, 2007)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> now i dont think that a 15gb torrent would contain just a single file...  its highly possible that there are many files, therefore i suggest check off few files while starting the download, and then download 7GB at a time !!



hey thanx for the solution.it worked i'll do that but if it contains only 1 file then is there anyway?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 17, 2007)

Nope, for 15GB file, there wont be any way out. Plus 4GB is MAX FileSize  for Fat32 so you wont expecting 15GB any time soon since they keep FAT32 and other things in Mind


----------



## Pathik (Apr 17, 2007)

if it is a 15gb file than i m sure its full of bloat data...
other wise download the files in it separately..


----------



## aryayush (Apr 17, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> Nope, for 15GB file, there wont be any way out. Plus 4GB is MAX FileSize  for Fat32 so you wont expecting 15GB any time soon since they keep FAT32 and other things in Mind


Not everyone does. 
I have eight gigabyte files that I cannot even use on both Mac OS X and Windows because there is no format that both can read and write to and that supports more than four gigabytes of data.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 18, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Not everyone does.
> I have eight gigabyte files that I cannot even use on both Mac OS X and Windows because there is no format that both can read and write to and that supports more than four gigabytes of data.



Well, exceptions are always there


----------

